# New Music and Old Instruments



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Thinking of modern music largely (or wholly) driven by an interest in being original, isn't writing _anything_ for standard instruments (what you might fight in a typical orchestra, but in any combination) obsolete now? Inject it with as much heavy dissonance, intensely difficult thematic ideas, and countless extended techniques, isn't it all just a little passé to be using acoustic instruments that have evolved to what they are today purely out of tradition? Isn't the rightful place for the avant-garde in electronics?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think to exclude a whole range of instruments purely because they are old is incredibly stupid, avant garde or not.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Rats, another thread title misunderstood. I expected something about modern music for archaic instruments - which seems like an interesting idea.


----------

